# Recently moved to Hurghada



## Sunflower123 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi there

I've just recently moved to Hurghada, from Cairo. I'm English and married to an Egyptian. Just given birth to a beautiful baby boy - 2 weeks old and would like to meet other mums in the area. I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Sunflower123 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I've just recently moved to Hurghada, from Cairo. I'm English and married to an Egyptian. Just given birth to a beautiful baby boy - 2 weeks old and would like to meet other mums in the area. I look forward to hearing from you.


Hi, I know I've replied elsewhere but Lotus is a very good starting point, and you CAN bring baby, not hubby though. Not many young mums come, but there are some members with babies and young children so you could get in touch that way. Sue, who runs busy Bees nursery school is a regular, so she will help with introductions to other young mums. Helen


----------



## Sunflower123 (Nov 15, 2009)

Sounds great - got my hands full with sleepless nights and days with the baby but will come as soon as he settles a bit. thank u.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Sunflower123 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I've just recently moved to Hurghada, from Cairo. I'm English and married to an Egyptian. Just given birth to a beautiful baby boy - 2 weeks old and would like to meet other mums in the area. I look forward to hearing from you.


Seems I'm a little bit late, but :cheer2: congratulations on the birth of your baby boy. I'm not in Hurghada so can't really help with your request, but wanted to wish you well with your new child. Hope you can catch up on sleep soon, I remember how frustrating those first few months were.

Sam


----------



## Sunflower123 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks Sam!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi there!

Did you manage to ever find an expt mom&baby group? I live in El Gouna and have a 1 year old. Would love to meet some expat moms to chat with!

Best regards & hope the baby is sleeping through the night now!


----------



## Mama2D (May 14, 2010)

Hi Nelli and Sunflower!

I live in Hurghada and have a 15-mo old son- is anyone still interested in a mom and baby get-together?


----------

